# Musical Sampling - Trailer Brass



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 18, 2016)

http://www.musicalsampling.com/trailer-brass/



Available 21.11.16


----------



## benmrx (Nov 18, 2016)

Very, VERY nice!!!! I'm liking this developer more and more.


----------



## MrVoice (Nov 18, 2016)

Wow, this company may get my entire budget next friday if they are in!
The sound is melting my speakers listening to the demos, awsome!


----------



## benmrx (Nov 18, 2016)

Yeah, I'm hoping for either a 'Brass Bundle' or that Adventure Brass has a Black Friday sale. Would LOVE to pick up both.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 18, 2016)

> It got so loud in there that the trombones ended up busting one of the microphones. Congrats were issued.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 18, 2016)

It sounds definitely pretty nice..

Don´t know though if I really need this.

Curious if owner of Soaring Strings and adventure brass will get some kind of promo code if they going to buy trailer brass?


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 18, 2016)

price?


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Nov 18, 2016)

It sounds good, but I would definitely want the 'raw' sound of 3x Cimbassi and 3x Tuba instead of being forced to have it processed with effects.

I would be a definite buyer if that was included.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 18, 2016)

"Makes Metropolis Ark sound like Sable"


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Nov 18, 2016)

Damn that sounds filthy! I LOVE it! :D


----------



## ReversedLogic (Nov 18, 2016)

That opening! - Definitely want to follow this one and see how the reviews are, sure as heck sounds cool though.


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 18, 2016)

Very nice.  Wonder what price will be.

W.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 18, 2016)

NoamL said:


> "Makes Metropolis Ark sound like Sable"


Not at all...

But it does sound big.


----------



## gjelul (Nov 19, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 19, 2016)

So trumpets are not allowed to play in trailers?


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 19, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> So trumpets are not allowed to play in trailers?


They are allowed to play, but only in war movie/game trailers.
According to trailer editors, trumpets are for heroic or tragic moments.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 19, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> They are allowed to play, but only in war movie/game trailers.
> According to trailer editors, trumpets are for heroic or tragic moments.


Lol. That is honestly hysterical and unfortunately a very narrow view concerning orchestration, but I do honestly appreciate your insight and information. I would've loved to be in that room the day when that "fact" was discussed. I am making a decree now concerning pipe organs. They are allowed to play, but only depicting epic outer space or making fun of the eating habits of Baptists.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 19, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Lol. That is honestly hysterical and unfortunately a very narrow view concerning orchestration, but I do honestly appreciate your insight and information. I would've loved to be in that room the day when that "fact" was discussed. I am making a decree now concerning pipe organs. They are allowed to play, but only depicting epic outer space or making fun of the eating habits of Baptists.



There is nothing wrong when YOU do it how you think it should be done. That they didn´t record any trumpet samples for the trailerbrass depends on the decision that the majority of hybrid trailermusic just have no explicit use of trumpets. I leave my personal opinion out here, I am just saying: Developers go with trends and besides that: They already have sampled 4 trumpets in their adventure brass


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 19, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Lol. That is honestly hysterical and unfortunately a very narrow view concerning orchestration, but I do honestly appreciate your insight and information. I would've loved to be in that room the day when that "fact" was discussed. I am making a decree now concerning pipe organs. They are allowed to play, but only depicting epic outer space or making fun of the eating habits of Baptists.


Well, I agree but there are some clichés directors/producers can't abandon for some reason. If someone is dreaming you need harp glissando, if location is middle east you need portamento strings, if there is an African-American character you need hiphop beats etc.


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 19, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> So trumpets are not allowed to play in trailers?


According to The Laws of Trailer 23:67-4 _ "and Daniel, who came from the east, declared that trumpets be sacrificed in favor of Braaahmmm"_


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 19, 2016)

Sorry..it was 2 trumpets..not 4..and...I wished they had left an option for an uprocessed version of the tuba / Cimbasso patches.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 19, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> Well, I agree but there are some clichés directors/producers can't abandon for some reason. If someone is dreaming you need harp glissando, if location is middle east you need portamento strings, if there is an African-American character you need hiphop beats etc.


Dreaming point: you could use celesta, vibraphone, marimba, piano, or the pizz. of a viola da gamba. 
Middle Eastern point: you could use an oud, doumbek, or duduk.
African-American point: dude, that boders racism. Just kidding, but not really...


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 19, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Dreaming point: you could use celesta, vibraphone, marimba, piano, or the pizz. of a viola da gamba.
> Middle Eastern point: you could use an oud, doumbek, or duduk.
> African-American point: dude, that boders racism. Just kidding, but not really...


I agree with you, mate. I wasn't talking about my opinion. I think that's because they are trying to play safe or follow trends like "braahmms" for example.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 19, 2016)

Maybe it's just me or that this is processed but I don't feel the timbre is really....erm...real. I know the aim of this is for trailers and in that regard, it's right on the money (not Rodney ). Don't mean to be critical- just that I'm a brass player and tone/timbre are the key factors I listen for in any new library. 

Congrats though to Aaron on this new release. All the best!


----------



## David Gosnell (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm a bit concerned that the 'processed' low end is so fat, fluffy and boomy it's going to get right in the way of the 'Kabooms' and they'll cancel each other out...  Low end is always a bugger to manage in trailers.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 19, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> Maybe it's just me or that this is processed but I don't feel the timbre is really....erm...real. I know the aim of this is for trailers and in that regard, it's right on the money (not Rodney ). Don't mean to be critical- just that I'm a brass player and tone/timbre are the key factors I listen for in any new library.
> 
> Congrats though to Aaron on this new release. All the best!


I feel the same on all accounts.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 19, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I feel the same on all accounts.



Do you like the sound of the trailer brass?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 19, 2016)

In terms of trumpets - it depends how you write for them and how they are mixed. I start loving trumpets with lots of bite/hi-end yet quiter in the mix (especially in parts with choir). Carefully used they can add a lot of intensity. Thomas Bergersen Example @ 3:15 - all the way through. 



David Gosnell said:


> I'm a bit concerned that the 'processed' low end is so fat, fluffy and boomy it's going to get right in the way of the 'Kabooms' and they'll cancel each other out...  Low end is always a bugger to manage in trailers.



EQ? Envelope/Transient Shaper?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 19, 2016)

Sounds like a great library, but I have Iceni.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 19, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Sounds like a great library, but I have Iceni.



Show me the french horns and trombones in Iceni because I can't find them. And show me they do the same thing as in walkthrough with the same flexibility and ease. From the Iceni I have I can tell you these two libraries are very different and not something I would compare to each other. Iceni is a good library for what it was made for and but trailer brass was made for something different than Iceni.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 19, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Ah. Maybe you should take a nap.



Eh? Would you explain yourself?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 19, 2016)

SA wrote:

THE ALBION ORCHESTRA "ICENI" SESSIONS.

Brass: 2 tubas, 2 cimbassi, 2 contra bass bones, 3 bass bones.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 19, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> SA wrote:
> 
> THE ALBION ORCHESTRA "ICENI" SESSIONS.
> 
> Brass: 2 tubas, 2 cimbassi, 2 contra bass bones, 3 bass bones.



Oh dear.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 19, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Aye.



Yes I get it. Very well explained.

Btw I also would like the horde to be added unprocessed. Won't have as much use of the processed sound that I would of the unprocessed.


----------



## David Gosnell (Nov 19, 2016)

DarkestShadow said:


> EQ? Envelope/Transient Shaper?



I did immediately think of that, but then you think - well, I might as well add a bit of synth to Metropolis Ark / Iceni etc., - which kind of defeats the object of buying a tailor made trailer library (i.e. just plug & play). Having said that, I'm not really a fan of the concept of 'pre=cooked' braams - you really have to invent a new one for each track, so I think I'd always want to create my own - after all, even overused clichés deserve a bit of individuality


----------



## midiman (Nov 19, 2016)

NoamL said:


> "Makes Metropolis Ark sound like Sable"


That's funny!!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 19, 2016)

David Gosnell said:


> Having said that, I'm not really a fan of the concept of 'pre=cooked' braams - you really have to invent a new one for each track, so I think I'd always want to create my own - after all, even overused clichés deserve a bit of individuality



I like the Braaams. But I prefer the good old Trombone ensemble (with...you guessed it! Wagner Tuba  ).


----------



## NoamL (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow I'm surprised by people's somewhat lukewarm reaction to this. From what little we've heard this might be my favorite new thing to come out since CSS.

I passed on Soaring Strings and Adventure Brass because while the tone was great the libraries felt too monodimensional, too lacking in deep-dive controls, and inappropriate for serious orch writing because of the overdub/organ effect. I got CSS and BB instead and they're great.

For writing "epic brass" however I think Musical Sampling's chosen complexity level is about correct. And in this style of music the overdub effect is a feature not a bug.

Also the library sounds *####ING HUGEMENDOUS*. 

Do some A/Bing. @Blakus 's track:



Slightly reminded me of one of my favorite recent "epic tracks" in an actual filmscore by the great Henry Jackman:



It's huge!

Also if you're writing a trailer you don't have to use the prebaked bramms. You don't have to use JUST this brass library, you can start a track with traditional brass and then bring these bad boys in at the finale. You can layer TB with an individually sampled library for a bit more forward edge and detail. etc. Lot of options. What this library represents is the end of the arms race. If there's louder brass than this I'm not sure I want to hear it


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 19, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Do you like the sound of the trailer brass?


It's not a sound that I could use in my work, but if the sound is characteristic of your work and could benefit you, then go for it.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 19, 2016)

I think the name speaks hundred percent for itself, and I am buying this when it's out simply because I've been producing a lot of trailer music lately.


----------



## David Gosnell (Nov 19, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I like the Braaams. But I prefer the good old Trombone ensemble (with...you guessed it! Wagner Tuba  ).



I did once use Wagner Tubas (or Tuben - depending which school of Wagner geek you subscribe to ) in a trailer track, but it was more of a requested Wagner pastiche / brass chorale type thing - not really the place for braaams. I'm really hopeful Berlin Brass will get Wagner Tubas as a future update - I'm not sure they'd be used in paying work much - I just want to be able to use them for my own pleasure!


----------



## David Gosnell (Nov 19, 2016)

NoamL said:


> Also if you're writing a trailer you don't have to use the prebaked bramms. You don't have to use JUST this brass library, you can start a track with traditional brass and then bring these bad boys in at the finale.



But my worry would be if you stuck processed low brass like these in the 'batshit crazy' coda of a trailer track they would compete with the low hits and epic percussion - cancel each other out and you'd end up with a big hole below 100hz (and probably quite a lot of mud between 150 and 400). Following the usual trailer rule-of-thumb of trying to just have one low/sub element at once, you'd have to use it pretty selectively. Still, as with all libraries, you can't tell until you try...


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Nov 19, 2016)

Yea, it'd be better to have both the processed option AND the raw samples too. Enable the composer the ability to do his own mixing.

Or in my case.. enable me to hear the Cimbassi in all their glorious purity. Whether with Tubas or not, processing them is sin!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 19, 2016)

David Gosnell said:


> I did once use Wagner Tubas (or Tuben - depending which school of Wagner geek you subscribe to ) in a trailer track, but it was more of a requested Wagner pastiche / brass chorale type thing - not really the place for braaams. I'm really hopeful Berlin Brass will get Wagner Tubas as a future update - I'm not sure they'd be used in paying work much - I just want to be able to use them for my own pleasure!



The East West Low Brass approximates that the closest I've heard, and it is (excuse the language) badass.


----------



## David Gosnell (Nov 19, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> The East West Low Brass approximates that the closest I've heard, and it is (excuse the language) badass.


If I recollect I used a blend of the VSL WTs so I had a legato element and the EastWest WTs from EWSO because they had a more realistic sound (but hampered by being in octaves?). I think I might have tried WiVi and they were somewhat unconvincing.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 19, 2016)

David Gosnell said:


> If I recollect I used a blend of the VSL WTs so I had a legato element and the EastWest WTs from EWSO because they had a more realistic sound (but hampered by being in octaves?). I think I might have tried WiVi and they were somewhat unconvincing.



I apologize for being dumb, David, but what are WiVi? And where do I buy it?

LOL! Just kidding...I think.


----------



## David Gosnell (Nov 19, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I apologize for being dumb, David, but what are WiVi? And where do I buy it?
> 
> LOL! Just kidding...I think.


http://www.wallanderinstruments.com/?mode=products&lang=en


----------



## Vastman (Nov 19, 2016)

NoamL said:


> "Makes Metropolis Ark sound like Sable"


The 3 posted soundclouds sound very epic... quite awesome... but...

I would like to hear each track NAKED.... no other instruments and effects...other libraries on top of this one, and effects (a zillion things possible these days, as my pocketbook and 900 vst listing attests to!) , all scrambled together makes it impossible to really discern what chu R really getting

The Ark demos were all naked, I do believe...

Indeed, I really wish all developers would post naked tracks... along with the whole enchilada, of course... So much fluff it's hard to know what's going on... Nothing against fluff... or Fluffy... love me some Fluffy 

Assume a walkthru is pending...


----------



## Blakus (Nov 19, 2016)

Vastman said:


> The 3 posted soundclouds sound very epic... quite awesome... but...
> 
> I would like to hear each track NAKED.... no other instruments and effects...other libraries on top of this one, and effects (a zillion things possible these days, as my pocketbook and 900 vst listing attests to!) , all scrambled together makes it impossible to really discern what chu R really getting
> 
> ...


I hear your point. But to me, that's what a walkthrough is for. Aaron already made a great one - check it out if you haven't already! Demos to me are a contextual representation. "Here's the library, and here's what I was able to do with it." I'm happy to share my brass stems, will see if I can do it later today. I only applied reverb to the brass with a slight bump to high mid freqs.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 19, 2016)

Blakus said:


> I hear your point. But to me, that's what a walkthrough is for, check it out if you haven't already! Demos to me are obviously contextual. Here's the library, and here's what I was able to do with it. I'm happy to share my brass stems, will see if I can do it later today. I only applied reverb to the brass with a slight bump to high mid freqs on the brass stem.



Awesome! Thanks! I don't do trailers but I do do climate music and brass adds huge amounts of emotion to that rather critical subject! My first library was Iceni, just for the dramatic tension it provided. ARK adds to that, BB is on my list and I'd love MORE!!!

A small footprint, focused lib... now that's a good idea.... I did check out the walkthru this morning before work... watching again...


----------



## CACKLAND (Nov 19, 2016)

Blakus said:


> I hear your point. But to me, that's what a walkthrough is for. Aaron already made a great one - check it out if you haven't already! Demos to me are a contextual representation. "Here's the library, and here's what I was able to do with it." I'm happy to share my brass stems, will see if I can do it later today. I only applied reverb to the brass with a slight bump to high mid freqs.



Great representation of the library Blakus, highly encouraged to purchase it after hearing the power in your demo.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 19, 2016)

sooo... no ideas of pricing?


----------



## Vovique (Nov 19, 2016)

I keep f


gsilbers said:


> sooo... no ideas of pricing?


We keep forgetting it's usual practice nowadays to get potential buyers' reaction and set prices accordingly)...


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 19, 2016)

NoamL said:


> I passed on Soaring Strings


Maybe one day you'll get a chance to try SS, or buy it on sale.... all I can say you won't be disappointed! I think it is a miraculous library, I've started to use it a lot the last few weeks and it has really grown on me, like any library sometimes you don't discover the magic immediately.


----------



## Trombking (Nov 19, 2016)

> no ideas of pricing?


Maybe intro price $249 and 299$ regular price like it was before with Adventure Brass and Soaring Strings. On the other hand it could be even more expensive because of the bigger groups which were recorded. But then I have to admit in that case that it is too expensive for me. Over 300$ for a library which only features two articulations would be too much considering that you can get e.g. Albion V for not much more.​


----------



## ctsai89 (Nov 19, 2016)

wow.. Just when i thought spitfire may winning the game in terms of everything... the blakus's demo for this library is going to win my heart on this product.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 20, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Do you like the sound of the trailer brass?


Look, my clients requests range from 40s Jazzy Big Band music, Classic Disney, Horner to Zimmer impressions, so I practically need to know and do a lot of different things in my job. Not yet sure if I really need this library but technically it is done really good and _I appreciate that_ even if I don´t find any use for my own work.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 20, 2016)

Hey guys, thanks for the kind words. Always means a lot!

We will announce the price upon release. For all three of our products we've determined the price long before our announcements and don't make adjustments based on initial reactions, good or bad.


----------



## Geocranium (Nov 20, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Dreaming point: you could use celesta, vibraphone, marimba, piano, or the pizz. of a viola da gamba.
> Middle Eastern point: you could use an oud, doumbek, or duduk.
> African-American point: dude, that boders racism. Just kidding, but not really...



And then you turn in your cue to the director and he gives you a blank stare before saying "where was the harp and slidy strings??"


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 20, 2016)

Geocranium said:


> And then you turn in your cue to the director and he gives you a blank stare before saying "where was the harp and slidy strings??"


"The producer said it was not in the budget."


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 20, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Look, my clients requests range from 40s Jazzy Big Band music, Classic Disney, Horner to Zimmer impressions, so I practically need to know and do a lot of different things in my job. Not yet sure if I really need this library but technically it is done really good and _I appreciate that_ even if I don´t find any use for my own work.


I want to say, but I'm holding back.


----------



## midiman (Nov 20, 2016)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the kind words. Always means a lot!
> 
> We will announce the price upon release. For all three of our products we've determined the price long before our announcements and don't make adjustments based on initial reactions, good or bad.



Is there a special price for MS Strings and Adventure Brass owners? Like a loyalty discount?


----------



## NoamL (Nov 20, 2016)

Blakus said:


> I hear your point. But to me, that's what a walkthrough is for. Aaron already made a great one - check it out if you haven't already! Demos to me are a contextual representation. "Here's the library, and here's what I was able to do with it." I'm happy to share my brass stems, will see if I can do it later today. I only applied reverb to the brass with a slight bump to high mid freqs.



That would be awesome!


----------



## Calazzus (Nov 20, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> Well, I agree but there are some clichés directors/producers can't abandon for some reason. If someone is dreaming you need harp glissando, if location is middle east you need portamento strings, if there is an African-American character you need hiphop beats etc.


lls. Don't forget also with the hip hop beats he will be wearing gawdy jewelry and Urban streetwear.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Nov 20, 2016)

Calazzus said:


> lls. Don't forget also with the hip hop beats he will be wearing gawdy jewelry and Urban streetwear.



I believe his comment was more along the lines of "this is the kind of directors I'm used to working with, and all they want is borderline-offensive stereotypes" rather than "this is what I think personally fits musically." Or at the least, that's how I read his post.

Back on topic, I love using Cimbassi as my 'bass Brass instrument' - but I don't exactly love the fact that they come processed in this library. I'm not too much into the 'hybrid' orchestra sound; rather, I prefer large ensembles and some of the more rarefied instruments (Cimbassi, Contrabones, Alto / Bass Flutes, etc...) I like to write big, but I don't like to write 'electronic' - and it would be good to provide the raw "Cimbassi + Tuba ensemble" as not everyone wants pre-processed samples (of course, in addition to processed for those who that is tailoring to).

Now I know there are some people out there who 'hate' the raspy sound of the low brass... in-so-far as I've met, none of them are actually low brass players. My Bass Trombone + Tuba friends (Tubist has a Cimbasso) love doing the low chainsawing, and even though they know it has little to no place in the classical repertoire, they're still fans of the 'sound.' And I should say, there are *some* pieces that do make use of it... mostly romantic-era or later. That "Contrabass Trombone" quality is a fairly 'new' sound, and I myself (being a huge Wagner / Strauss fan) love it. Now I go and speak to a Trumpet player, and he HATES the raspy Bass Bone chainsawing. But hey, to each's own.


----------



## Calazzus (Nov 20, 2016)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> I believe his comment was more along the lines of "this is the kind of directors I'm used to working with, and all they want is borderline-offensive stereotypes" rather than "this is what I think personally fits musically." Or at the least, that's how I read his post.


That's how I read it too.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 20, 2016)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> I believe his comment was more along the lines of "this is the kind of directors I'm used to working with, and all they want is borderline-offensive stereotypes" rather than "this is what I think personally fits musically." Or at the least, that's how I read his post.
> 
> Back on topic, I love using Cimbassi as my 'bass Brass instrument' - but I don't exactly love the fact that they come processed in this library. I'm not too much into the 'hybrid' orchestra sound; rather, I prefer large ensembles and some of the more rarefied instruments (Cimbassi, Contrabones, Alto / Bass Flutes, etc...) I like to write big, but I don't like to write 'electronic' - and it would be good to provide the raw "Cimbassi + Tuba ensemble" as not everyone wants pre-processed samples (of course, in addition to processed for those who that is tailoring to).
> 
> Now I know there are some people out there who 'hate' the raspy sound of the low brass... in-so-far as I've met, none of them are actually low brass players. My Bass Trombone + Tuba friends (Tubist has a Cimbasso) love doing the low chainsawing, and even though they know it has little to no place in the classical repertoire, they're still fans of the 'sound.' And I should say, there are *some* pieces that do make use of it... mostly romantic-era or later. That "Contrabass Trombone" quality is a fairly 'new' sound, and I myself (being a huge Wagner / Strauss fan) love it. Now I go and speak to a Trumpet player, and he HATES the raspy Bass Bone chainsawing. But hey, to each's own.


You need to hang out with different trumpet players then. My friends and I love that sound.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Nov 20, 2016)

Trombking said:


> Maybe intro price $249 and 299$ regular price like it was before with Adventure Brass and Soaring Strings. On the other hand it could be even more expensive because of the bigger groups which were recorded. But then I have to admit in that case that it is too expensive for me. Over 300$ for a library which only features two articulations would be too much considering that you can get e.g. Albion V for not much more.​


I was hoping for more like $149 and $249, you know 'cause Black Friday.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 20, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Do you like the sound of the trailer brass?


I will answer- I do not. Sounds artificial, but frankly so does most trailer music so I think it's a very useful library for those who do this for a living. From a pure tonal aspect, it doesn't sound authentic (says the bitter old trombone player). 

Please remember this is my personal opinion and nothing more.


----------



## ctsai89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Blakus said:


> I hear your point. But to me, that's what a walkthrough is for. Aaron already made a great one - check it out if you haven't already! Demos to me are a contextual representation. "Here's the library, and here's what I was able to do with it." I'm happy to share my brass stems, will see if I can do it later today. I only applied reverb to the brass with a slight bump to high mid freqs.



Blakus may I ask you which other libraries did you use in your demo? and what's the decibel value of difference between each of them in order to mix the strings/winds/brass all together?


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 20, 2016)

isnt it the 21st already in australia or something?


----------



## Cruciform (Nov 20, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> isnt it the 21st already in australia or something?


 Yes, and I don't see a buy link here yet!


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Nov 20, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> You need to hang out with different trumpet players then. My friends and I love that sound.



Fair enough, but these guys certainly didn't (they were only Master Students, not professionals.) The one guy showed us a video of someone blaring pedal Eb's and professed his profound distaste for it


----------



## novaburst (Nov 20, 2016)

Sorry for being noobish but is trailer another way to say epic, or is this new brass library just for composers who specialise is trailer music.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Nov 20, 2016)

Buy link is up now...$199/$249.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 20, 2016)

Price is up, but we've run into a small snag. The 'Buy Now' button is leading to the Adventure Brass purchase page. Will remedy momentarily.


----------



## Cruciform (Nov 20, 2016)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Price is up, but we've run into a small snag. The 'Buy Now' button is leading to the Adventure Brass purchase page. Will remedy momentarily.



Look, I get that you want to cross promote your products but please stop putting Adventure Brass in my cart when I'm trying to buy Trailer Brass


----------



## Vastman (Nov 20, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Sorry for being noobish but is trailer another way to say epic, or is this new brass library just for composers who specialise is trailer music.


It's a word often used around here, and obviously the Developers chose that title but I'm sure many here who'll consider/buy this do trailers, games, commercials, tv, and lots of other things... Instant Kick butt might be a better way of viewing this library... I'm learning to use orchestral stuff in songs... lots of modern/classic songs do... I started with Iceni, for this sound, and have added endlessly since then to add urgent emotion and power to a song...but they are all huge libraries...and take time to come up with multis that can give you big brassy in your face sounds... this library is much smaller, more focused and more prebaked for quick composing, and easier to get your hands around... designed to easy to integrate into anything you might desire.... if you can hear it within your creations...it's made for YOU!

For folks on tight deadlines, this can help... I'm not...for the first time in twenty years!!! It still is very interesting...Can you visualize it in anything you are doing? If the answer is yes, then...

Personally, I have to say my journey as a noob has been costly... own well over a dozen libraries, with no time to learn them... IF this had come out years ago, I might have been quite happy, brass wise, for adding that dramatic/dark/urgent pizzaz to my climate music. I might have saved LOADS of money! Fortunately, I'll have loads of time now, instead of "money" in the new year so "quick" isn't so urgent to me personally anymore; I can finally spend the time theses libraries deserve and go places I hear in my mind... AND I just bought into 4 new libraries in the past four weeks! But it IS quick, powerful, and more focused so I may still try and find the duckets!


----------



## novaburst (Nov 20, 2016)

Vastman said:


> AND I just bought into 4 new libraries in the past four weeks



There are some nice sales going on, very hard to choose what to purchase, 

But there are one or two no brainier sales up that one may regret if they did not pull the trigger,

Music it self needs time and I envy them who have lots of this thing called time, 

Thanks for the explanation,


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 20, 2016)

Hey fellas,

Trailer Brass is released! Thanks again for the kind words and hope you guys dig the library.


----------



## Cruciform (Nov 20, 2016)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Trailer Brass is released! Thanks again for the kind words and hope you guys dig the library.


Woot! Downloading now...thank you!!

Edit: mmm, very tasty, going to work this into a current song.


----------



## TuomasP (Nov 20, 2016)

yay, unleash the horde :D


----------



## Trombking (Nov 21, 2016)

One question guys: I'm really interested in buying this library, but I would like to know how I could integrate Trailer Brass into a Spitfire template. Trailer Brass is quite dry and and isn't panned which is the opposite of Spitfire libraries. Which reverb and which settings would you use(I use QL Spaces) in order to combine Trailer Brass and Spitfire libraries? In addition I could use Virtual Soundstage 2. In case someone uses the same tools which settings should I apply to Trailer Brass?


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 21, 2016)

Just downloaded and the sound is spot on.

However is anyone else seeing very high CPU usage in Kontakt when playing fast passages or attempting chords? Even at high buffer settings I can't play more than one note without the CPU hitting 100% with pops and crackles.

I've tested it in Logic, Cubase and S1 and the result is the same.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 21, 2016)

Trombking said:


> One question guys: I'm really interested in buying this library, but I would like to know how I could integrate Trailer Brass into a Spitfire template. Trailer Brass is quite dry and and isn't panned which is the opposite of Spitfire libraries. Which reverb and which settings would you use(I use QL Spaces) in order to combine Trailer Brass and Spitfire libraries? In addition I could use Virtual Soundstage 2. In case someone uses the same tools which settings should I apply to Trailer Brass?


I would start off with one of the Berlin Church presets personally to blend a dryer library with Spitfire since Air is basically a church with around a 2 second tail. Here's Cinesamples' Trombone Solo blended with Spitfire's Tenor TB a2 and Bass TB a2:


----------



## Trombking (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks Rodney. Will listen to your track when I've got better internet, because I'm travelling in a high speed train right now and wifi is s... Good that you chose the trombone because I'm a trombone player


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 21, 2016)

Trombking said:


> Thanks Rodney. Will listen to your track when I've got better internet, because I'm travelling in a high speed train right now and wifi is s... Good that you chose the trombone because I'm a trombone player


My pleasure, and I had a hunch you were a trombone player!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 21, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> Thanks for posting your honest opinion. Reading all the praises I had already feared that my ears are impaired.


It is never my intention to be mean or judgemental thereby affecting others who might buy a product people like Aaron work very hard at producing. I'm just offering my personal opinion. For the genre or intended user base and audience, I think this product is very accurate. I don't write music like this not do I listen to music like this preferring to continue mastering orchestration for an orchestra in the traditional sense.


----------



## arta (Nov 21, 2016)

These guys have hit the floor running this year with their products. Sounds great!


----------



## Trombking (Nov 22, 2016)

> I would start off with one of the Berlin Church presets personally to blend a dryer library with Spitfire since Air is basically a church with around a 2 second tail. Here's Cinesamples' Trombone Solo blended with Spitfire's Tenor TB a2 and Bass TB a2:


Your example sounds very good. Apart from the reverb did you apply some panning and room positioning too?


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 22, 2016)

Trombking said:


> Your example sounds very good. Apart from the reverb did you apply some panning and room positioning too?


I was a little nervous you would not care for the sound, but I am happy that you do! I did not mess with the panning since I believe both Cinesamples and the Spitfire Bones are already panned, but if you have Virtual Sound Stage, you might want to try some of the trombone presets such as the sample modeling trombone preset or anything that is "back, center rightish." Also, I rechecked the reverb. I used no additional reverb for the Spitfire, and used Spaces Hamburg Cathedral 2.2 preset with the dial between 11:00 and 12:00 on CineBrass Pro Trombone Solo.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Nov 22, 2016)

Bought today, and the sound is so massive and big! Combined with the brass from Ark I, it opens the gates to hell.




jonathanwright said:


> Just downloaded and the sound is spot on.
> 
> However is anyone else seeing very high CPU usage in Kontakt when playing fast passages or attempting chords? Even at high buffer settings I can't play more than one note without the CPU hitting 100% with pops and crackles.
> 
> I've tested it in Logic, Cubase and S1 and the result is the same.



I have no issues like that, I've tested it in Logic and Pro Tools. Do you have the same problem with the Kontakt standalone version?


----------



## dreamnight92 (Nov 22, 2016)

Very interesting library! The sound is awesome for cinematic trailish stuff! Really love the cimbasso and tuba patch processing, the low end is so deep and clear! Uhm...I should add to my wish list 

Funny O.T. when I searched on google "trailer brass" the result was...unexpected


----------



## Shubus (Nov 22, 2016)

Hearing this nonsense makes me happy to have stayed far away from writing trailers Composers are so at the mercy of directors--who often seem musically attuned to only what other directors are doing. And it goes round and round.


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 23, 2016)

Nils Neumann said:


> Bought today, and the sound is so massive and big! Combined with the brass from Ark I, it opens the gates to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. I've also tried in VEP. I can just about get away with the mix microphone, but if I use the close and room and I can only play one note at a time. Any more and Kontakt overloads.


----------



## Trombking (Nov 23, 2016)

> I was a little nervous you would not care for the sound, but I am happy that you do! I did not mess with the panning since I believe both Cinesamples and the Spitfire Bones are already panned, but if you have Virtual Sound Stage, you might want to try some of the trombone presets such as the sample modeling trombone preset or anything that is "back, center rightish." Also, I rechecked the reverb. I used no additional reverb for the Spitfire, and used Spaces Hamburg Cathedral 2.2 preset with the dial between 11:00 and 12:00 on CineBrass Pro Trombone Solo.



No need to be nervous. Thanks for the info. Helps a lot! 
Another question for those who already bought the library. Of course the main focus of the library is loud and epic but I wonder how quiet you can get and if it's possible to get a nice choral, warm wide sound of it? I watched the Majestica library walkthroughs last night and it seemed to me that you could get a nice warm big sound out of the brass patch. Only wanted to know if that is possible in Trailer Brass too.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Nov 23, 2016)

Trombking said:


> No need to be nervous. Thanks for the info. Helps a lot!
> Another question for those who already bought the library. Of course the main focus of the library is loud and epic but I wonder how quiet you can get and if it's possible to get a nice choral, warm wide sound of it? I watched the Majestica library walkthroughs last night and it seemed to me that you could get a nice warm big sound out of the brass patch. Only wanted to know if that is possible in Trailer Brass too.



Simple answer, no. Loud and epic yes, but the low dynamic layer are pretty sharp and bright too. If I want to write for a warm choral passage I would not reach for this library. But this is just my modest opinion



jonathanwright said:


> Yep. I've also tried in VEP. I can just about get away with the mix microphone, but if I use the close and room and I can only play one note at a time. Any more and Kontakt overloads.



Very strange... especially these patches are very small related to the ram usage


----------



## novaburst (Nov 23, 2016)

jonathanwright said:


> Yep. I've also tried in VEP. I can just about get away with the mix microphone, but if I use the close and room and I can only play one note at a time. Any more and Kontakt overloads.



Hi @jonathanwright I haven't got this library but you could try this set up, give all your threads, (CPU) cores to kontakt this should solve your problem, and you should be ok by leaving it in that state.

I believe you have already checked all of your sound card settings.
you could also try turning off any shared screen devices like mouse share .

its all worth a try, good luck


----------



## Trombking (Nov 23, 2016)

> Simple answer, no. Loud and epic yes, but the low dynamic layer are pretty sharp and bright too. If I want to write for a warm choral passage I would not reach for this library. But this is just my modest opinion


Ok hmm. Hard decisions for me. I definitely want to buy Albion V. So I have funds left for either Trailer Brass or Majestica. I already own Metropolis Ark so I wonder what Majestica or Trailer Brass could bring new to the table. Of course Majestica is more comprehensive because you also get strings, woodwinds and percussion. Does anybody know if the FX patches which were included in the private VP8 Black edition of Majestica are also included the public edition?
Can't decide...


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 24, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Hi @jonathanwright I haven't got this library but you could try this set up, give all your threads, (CPU) cores to kontakt this should solve your problem, and you should be ok by leaving it in that state.
> 
> I believe you have already checked all of your sound card settings.
> you could also try turning off any shared screen devices like mouse share .
> ...




Thanks @novaburst, it looks like that has helped. I've always had multiprocessor switched off as I thought it was recommended inside DAW's!

That said, it is a bit odd how I've only come across this issue with this library.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 24, 2016)

jonathanwright said:


> Thanks @novaburst, it looks like that has helped. I've always had multiprocessor switched off as I thought it was recommended inside DAW's!
> 
> That said, it is a bit odd how I've only come across this issue with this library.



It can be strange some times, but it buys you time and at least you can check the library out, maybe later do some more config, maybe you find a fix,

good luck


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 24, 2016)

Trombking said:


> Ok hmm. Hard decisions for me. I definitely want to buy Albion V. So I have funds left for either Trailer Brass or Majestica. I already own Metropolis Ark so I wonder what Majestica or Trailer Brass could bring new to the table. Of course Majestica is more comprehensive because you also get strings, woodwinds and percussion. Does anybody know if the FX patches which were included in the private VP8 Black edition of Majestica are also included the public edition?
> Can't decide...


What kind of sound are you looking for, my friend?


----------



## Trombking (Nov 24, 2016)

With Cinebrass and Spitfire Brass my "traditional" brass needs are sorted. I normally write in a symphonic idiom but I'm studying at Thinkspace at the moment and for some projects I could use some larger than life "Zimmer" brass. The advantage of Majestica is that it can produce a warm soft wide sound in addition to the more aggressive loud fff dynamics. You also get strings, woodwinds and percussion with Majestica. Downside is that Majestica is drenched in reverb and you can't change it because there are no close mics included. Trailer Brass on the other hand is quite dry and sounds great and has got exactly this larger than life sound I search for. But on the other hand it seems to be a one trick pony. Only usable for loud stuff while you can use Majestica brass for softer stuff too. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi,

MusicalSampling's* Trailer Brass* is on sale, *$139.* instead of *$249.* until July 9th.

This library seems to be very good for the Epic/Large Brass sound, so I think it will be a good complement to the more traditional Brass libraries, such as CineBrass, OT-Brass, Spitfire Brass, ..etc.

Are there other options for large ensemble brass libraries that sound very good, which I should consider, or is Trailer Brass the best option for now, and at this price ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------

